#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Wat heb je tegenwoordig nodig voor een drive-inn?

## djlaakie

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb nu 2 boxen van Max 450W.
Een mengpaneel
2 cd-spelers(huis tuin en keuken)
versterker

Ik wil alleen beter spul kopen met wat meer Watts. Ook wil ik dan 2 subs en 2 tops hebben ipv. 2 full-range boxen. Ongeveer per kant een RMS van 700W.( hoeveel man kan je hier ongeveer mee doen )???
Maar ook nieuw mengpaneel,cd-spelers(prof) en nieuwe versterker(s)

Ook wat licht moet er bij.
Niet te veel nog, begin namelijk pas net.

De maximale kosten voor dit alles is 2500 euro.

Ik weet niet of het hier mee te redden valt. Ik hoop jullie advies te horen. Maar de kosten mogen natuurlijk ook minder.

Groetjes,

Dj Laakie

----------


## Klaaske

Welkom, ik zou zeggen gebruik de zoekmachine, er is heeeeeeel veeel informatie over het beginnen van een drive-in-show te vinden.

----------


## djlaakie

Hallo TDS,

Ik heb een beetje lopen zoeken maar niet echt wat. Ik had gister ook al heel het forum afgezocht. Maar ik wil gewoon een beetje persoonlijk advies. Want niet elke vraag is het zelfde dus het andwoord ook niet.

Groetjes,

Dj laakie

----------


## Rademakers

Hoi Laakie,





> citaat:Ongeveer per kant een RMS van 700W.( hoeveel man kan je hier ongeveer mee doen )???



Hoe kom je aan het idee 700 Wrms nodig te hebben? En laten we de vraag even omdraaien: Voor hoeveel personen wil je draaien?

Lees in ieder geval even het topic "vuistregel" door, een paar topics beneden dat van jou. Dat zou al een vraag moeten beantwoorden.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Roland

denk dat het begint met geld. 

Hoe meer budget je hebt hoe meer en beter materiaal je kunt kopen. Daarnaast moet je goed gaan afvragen wat wil je ermee doen.
Voor bruiloften bijv. Kun je beter eerst een parren set kopen met kleine effecten ipv alleen een mega strobo. Als je snapt wat ik bedoel, veel succes.

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djlaakie_
> 
>   per kant een RMS van 700W.( hoeveel man kan je hier ongeveer mee doen )???



In een sporthal 300 man !
In een tent 50 man !
In een klein cafeetje 50 man !
In openlucht alleen voor spraakdoeleinden ! 
maw daar is geeeeeeeeeeeeeeen deftig antwoord op te geven  :Big Grin:  
Er zijn oneindig veel mogelijkheden : muziekkeuze, welk feest enz...
Ga je subs gebruiken of niet ?
Welke toppen enz...enz...enz...

De acoustic bepaald alles !!!!!!!!!!!

Met een budget van 2500 euro kan je uiteraard wel iets kopen, maar of je daar direct een discobar mee opzet is een andere vraag  :Wink: 
sis

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> Met een budget van 2500 euro kan je uiteraard wel iets kopen, maar of je daar direct een discobar mee opzet is een andere vraag 
> sis



Ik ben voor mijn show met het geluid alleen al bijna 5000,- euro kwijt, en dan heb ik geen high-end spul  :Wink:

----------


## djlaakie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rademakers_
> 1:Hoe kom je aan het idee 700 Wrms nodig te hebben? 
> 2:En laten we de vraag even omdraaien: Voor hoeveel personen wil je draaien?
> Mvg Johan



1:Leek me wel wat. Ik heb namelijk nu 450 peak per speaker.

2:Ik denk maximaal 600 man. Ik kijk dan gelijk de toekomst in.

----------


## pro`d`user

600 man, ik neem aan dat je daar niet een budget van 2500euro voor had want
dat gaat je niet lukken. Je zou natuurlijk met een klein setje wat goed uit
te bereiden valt kunnen beginnen, bijvoorbeeld fullrange speakers waar je ook
in een wat later stadium aan zou kunnen hebben. (waarvan de kwaliteit ook goed 
genoeg is voor over een paar jaar dus dat je dan niet een heel ander merk wil)

Ik raad je vooral aan om is tweedehands te gaan kijken, of wil je per se nieuw?

----------


## djroyS

nouw dan kan ik je al vertellen dat je 600 man bij lange na niet haalf met 2x 700 watt. Dan gaan we toch van minimaal 1000 uit en dan  is het nog te weinig

----------


## DJ.T

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djroyS_
> 
> nouw dan kan ik je al vertellen dat je 600 man bij lange na niet haalf met 2x 700 watt. Dan gaan we toch van minimaal 1000 uit en dan  is het nog te weinig



[B)][B)][B)]
Sorry ik ben met stomheid geslagen, dan mag je mij toch eens vertellen waar jij dit op basseert!
Waar jij je uberhaupt op basseert als je praat in Watts zou ik wel eens willen weten.

----------


## DJP-BIM

sommige mensen praten graag p**p maar ik ben daar danook wel benieuwd naar

----------


## djbirdie

hoi djlaakie, bekijk ook dit topic even: http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=1671

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:2:Ik denk maximaal 600 man. Ik kijk dan gelijk de toekomst in.



[:0][:0][xx(][xx(]

Kijk maar liever een stukje minder ver de toekomst in  :Wink: . Met het budget zoals je dat nu gesteld hebt, kun je het beste richten op ca. 50 man op redelijk niveau (geen beukwerk), aangezien je ook nog andere apparatuur moet kopen.

De kleur van de binnenkant van de kast, vind ik over het algemeen nog net iets interessanter als het piekvermogen (lees belastbaarheid). De echte belastbaarheid zal waarschijnlijk ergens tussen de 100 á 250 Wrms hangen. Het rendement (lees gevoeligheid) zal waarschijnlijk niet al te best zijn, dus elke enigzins serieuze fullrange kast van ca. 250 Wrms zal al een hele verbetering zijn.

Het is inderdaad verstandig als je enigzins inleest op de materie, hier op deze forums. Er valt namelijk zoveel te vertellen, dat het ondoenlijk is om dat in één topic te stoppen. Bovendien is het al vele malen verteld.

Mvg Johan

----------


## djroyS

[/quote]

[B)][B)][B)]
Sorry ik ben met stomheid geslagen, dan mag je mij toch eens vertellen waar jij dit op basseert!
Waar jij je uberhaupt op basseert als je praat in Watts zou ik wel eens willen weten.
[/quote]

Nou is nogal eenvoudig als jij lekker porrie wil geven in een zal (hij zegt 600 man) haal je dat toch nooit met 700 watt en dna maak het mijn niejt uit of ik nu in decibel of in watt praat. Met 700 watt tegen 600 mensen aanduwen voor 2500 euro. Kom op dnek is even na.

----------


## djlaakie

En al ik nou ga zeggen 3500 euro. Daar heb je de EV Gladiator set +  CP 2200.

Is 800Watt RMS per kant. Zou ik daar 400 man mee redden? Ik kan inderdaad later altijd uitbereiden want EV is gewoon een goed merk.

Dan nog een leuk mengpaneel(die kan ik 2e hands kopen ) 100 euro Behringer DX 1000.

Cd-spelers De   
Denon DN D 4000

790 euro 

*Totaal*

4390 euro

Heb zelf namelijk een dataflower en een doublederby.

Word dit dan wat?

Groetjes,

Dj Laakie

----------


## pro`d`user

Ja die Gladiator set is best leuk voor het geld, maar dat is niet een set waarvan je een
stackje gaat bouwen zodat je zo'n 600 man van geluid kan voorzien.
400 man voor dat setje is ook wat te veel, ik zou hoogstens 200man denken.

Vergeet geen licht he: basislicht om precies te zijn.

----------


## DJEM

Pfff. Tijd om eens alle schil eraf te snijden en tot essentie gaan.

A die 600 man lijkt me een piek reservering. Wat is in het algemeen het peronen aantal / locatie soort. Kijk mocht je groter moeten, dan word het te betalen bedrag ook groter en dus mogelijkheid om setje erbij te huren lijkt me.

B Licht. Begint altijd met parren, statief al dan niet DMX gestuurd. Aangevuld met leuke effecten, strobo en dan de speciale effecten.

Dus wat is je doorsnee werk / doel en richt je daar op qwa investering.
Sta je alleen in buurthuizen, dan heb je geen super pro "weet ik wat voor merk" audio set nodig bv.

Ajedo!

----------


## djlaakie

Hoeveel man zou ik ongeveer kunnen met die Gladiator set?

Ik dacht zelf ongeveer een mannetje of 350 a 400. De ruimtes varieeren van 40 bij 10 en 20 bij 10. Het is echt niet in te schatten. Maar ook buiten zou het goed moeten zijn. Ik weet niet wat ik moet nemen. 

Als jullie nou eens een leuke set zeggen. Wat ik kan gebruiken voor een mannetje of 400 max. Maar het moet ook gelijk buiten te gebruiken zijn als muziek set.

Groetjes,

Dj laakie

----------


## sis

K'zal jou eens een voorbeeldje geven :
Ik werk met een EAW P.A. een goeie 6000 watt 4 subs en 4 tops
daar haal ik geen 400 man mee , absoluut niet !
prijs van dit geheel : +/- 17.000 euro incl. eindtrappen zonder mengtafel, zonder licht en zonder kabels !
Zo weet je meteen dat je voor 4 à 5000 euro niet veel zal hebben  :Wink: 
sis

----------


## djlaakie

Met 6000 Watt zou je toch als ik het goed heb makkelijk 800 a 900 mand kunnen doen.

Ik denk dat je met 1600Watt in totaal wel een mannetje of 350 kan doen.

Ik heb net even met een winkel gebeld. Hun zeggen dat je met de EV Gladiator set tussen de 100 en 1000 man kan. Ligt geheel aan de situatie.

Ik zie bij J&H een setje staan 
DAP 4 x B-18 and 2 x T-2 
Merk: DAP Audio 
Prijs:  5.590,00 
Beschrijving: Complete set:

For audiences up to 1500 people

Total Power output: 3800W(RMS)

Included Flying Rigs

Easy transportation

Included extra frontcovers

Fiberglass painted housing

Easy stacking

The StageBlaster 1-set contains:

2x tops SB1-H

4x sub-bass SB1-B


Daar kan je dus 1500 man mee aan. Dus dan zou ik zeggen met 1600Watt Rms kan je 750 man aan.

----------


## djroyS

tuurlijk kan je de door jou gezegde 400 man aan alleen geen stampend feest met flinke trance/hartdstyle/hardcore die mense willen bass voelen klaar dan zul je idd moeten gaan huren.

----------


## djlaakie

Of zeggen ik koop 2 EV Subjes erbij. Dan moet het wel lukken lijkt mij.

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djlaakie_
> 
> Met 6000 Watt zou je toch als ik het goed heb makkelijk 800 a 900 mand kunnen doen.
> 
> Ik denk dat je met 1600Watt in totaal wel een mannetje of 350 kan doen.



Als *jij* dat denkt wens ik je veel succes toe  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## DJ.T

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djroyS_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



Denk eens even na, ik denk dat je zelf even na moet denken wat je zegt.
Wie was dat ook alweer die met een flinke set van een Watt of 400 toch makkelijk een groot publiek aan kon, volgens mij was dat iemand op dit forum maar ik weet het niet zeker meer.

----------


## djroyS

ik neem aan dat je niejt op mij doelt t want ik dnek niejt dat ik met een set van 400 watt een groot publiek aankan tenzij het allemaal liliputters zijn  :Smile:

----------


## DJ.T

Ik doel inderdaad niet op jou, ik hoop dat de persoon die ik bedoel reageert zodat jij eens inziet dat het helemaal niet om de Watts draait!
En ook al zijn het lilliputters, ze worden er niet minder mens om!

----------


## vasco

Ik zit dit zo eens te lezen en denk dat DJLaakie eerst eens het forum moet gaan doorlezen voordat hij hier verder gaat. Hij blijft maar malen over aantal watt versus aantal mensen. Ook zie ik commentaar van meneer op een EAW set versus DAP terwijl ik denk dat hij niet eens begrijpt waar de ander het hier over heeft. En het toppunt daarin, iemand die ervaring heeft met een set zeggen dat hij met 6000Watt toch veel meer kan zonder eigen ervaring lijkt mij zo.

Ik denk dat het dan ook geen zin heeft dat ik hier verder tips ga geven omdat de tegenvraag dan word; "hoeveel mensen er dan mee kunnen?" [ :Embarrassment: )]

Ik weet niet hoe oud hij is en wil niet belerend zijn maar bezint eer ge begint lijkt mij wel een verstandige keuze. Kijk zoals TDS al gelijk in het begin zij eens rond op het forum.

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:volgens mij was dat iemand op dit forum maar ik weet het niet zeker meer.



Dat was iemand van het andere forum  :Big Grin: . 

http://www.new-line.nl/forum/read.asp?t=4411&p=9

Mvg Johan

----------


## DJ.T

> citaat:[gepost op new-line]
> Link: home.tiscali.nl/~7465/disco/4.jpg
> Setje voor 300man zou zijn, 2 craaft kasten per kant op op een Yamaha p2200 (als ik het goed heb volgens de gegevens 2x180watt). 
> Heb jarenlang zo gedraaid en voldeed prima, zaal was meestal gevuld tussen de 300 / 350 man.



Zo en nou niet meer zeuren met je zoveel Watt voor zoveel man  :Wink:

----------


## djlaakie

Haha. Ok. :Wink:  maar ik vroeg ook aan jullie of jullie dan een setje konden zetten. Waar ik max 500 man mee kan doen.

Dat was mijn vraag die niet beandwoord is.

@ Vasco

Ik ben 16...En heb je daar wat op tegen? Wij van mijn leeftijd moeten het gaan doen in de maatschappij. Wij zijn de toekomst. Jong geleerd is oud gedaan.

Groetjes,

Dj Laakie

----------


## DJEM

Goed de boel maar weer eens op een hoop vegen:

Je wil een set waar je max tot 500 man kan doen. Waar de sub kwaliteit goed is. Verder wil je nog advies op licht gebied, aangezien jezelf 2 effectjes hebt. Het bedrag wat je stelde voor alles is 4000 en is al opgelopen naar 6000 euries.

Nog korter samengevat. "Ik wil voor 6000 euro een drive-in met licht en geluid tot 500 man met kwaliteit"

Enige antwoord rest dan: Zoek 2e hands naar complete drive-in show's te koop staat genoeg links en rechts.

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djlaakie_
> @ Vasco
> Ik ben 16...En heb je daar wat op tegen? Wij van mijn leeftijd moeten het gaan doen in de maatschappij. Wij zijn de toekomst. Jong geleerd is oud gedaan.



Ik heb nooit gezegd dat ik iets tegen jou of je leeftijd heb (en dat heb ik ook niet) maar je zegt het zelf al jong geleerd is oud gedaan. Alleen jammer dat je dan niet leert en steeds hetzelfde blijft vragen/zeggen over aantal watt versus aantal mensen. Ze proberen je uit te leggen dat dit niet zo werkt en dat er verschillen zijn. En jij gaat ook nog eens EAW en DAP vergelijken naar aanleiding van iemand met ervaring met de genoemde EAW set. Hij wilde je hier iets mee duidelijk maken en daarna ga je op dezelfde manier verder.

----------


## vic

Ik snap niet waarop jullie kunnen bazeren dat een speaker set van 600 wat een x aantal personen kan halen. Volgens mij hangt dit samen met het type/merk speaker dat je hebt en de bouw. Voor een grote hoeveelheid mense heb je waarschijnlijk meer aan longthrow speakers omdat het geluid een eind moet kunnen dragen dus toto achter in de zaal. verder komt het er volgens mij eigenlijk op neer dat de beste richtlijn om te kijken voor hoeveel mensen de speakers kunnen gaan te kijken naar hoeveel db ze uitstote en voor wat voor type feest, bijvoorbeeld als je echt hardstyle wil gaan draaie zal je meer bas nodig hebben. en is er eigenlijk geen hond die het intresseert of het mooi klinkt zolang het maar hard gaat.
greetzz
vic[} :Smile: ]

----------


## sis

Vic, dat had ik hem ook al duidelijk gemaakt,
maarja, DJlaakie had een winkelier opgebeld en daar werd hem verteld dat hij met een gladiatorset 100 tot 1000 man kon doen, verkeerde informatie dus !
en nogmaals : in een tent, openlucht ga je zowiezo meer moeten neerpoten dan in een sporthal  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## djlaakie

Ok, bedankt.

Ik ga informatie geven en kunnen jullie dan zeggen wat voor set daar het meest voor geschikt is. Dus Speakers en Versterkers.

Max aantal personen: 500
Soort: Meestal binnen. Maar af en toe ook buiten.(maar dan huur ik bij als het groot moet.)
Afmetingen zaal: Die varieren van 10 bij 8 en van 50 bij 12.

Ik hoop dat jullie met deze informatie wat kunnen. Ik hoop dat het zo wat beter is.

Greets,

Dj Laakie

----------


## Rademakers

> citaate maximale kosten voor dit alles is 2500 euro.



Twee dagen geleden ging het om dit bedrag. 
Nu wordt er al over bedragen van 5000 á 6000 euro gesproken.
Volgens mij loop je een paar jaar op de zaken vooruit.

Doe eerst eens wat arvaring op en lees je in op het onderwerp, dan weet je waar je aan begint. 

Mvg Johan

----------


## vasco

Ik vind in 2 dagen stijgen met 3500 euro een enorm bedrag voor iemand van 16 jaar. Ik kan niet in jou portomonee kijken maar steek je op jou leeftijd niet in de schulden is mijn eerste advies  :Wink: 

Ik wil je het advies geven om te beginnen te kijken naar een eigen set met hooguit een maximum van 200 mensen. Zeker omdat je alles nog moet aanschaffen omdat je net begint. Wanneer je meer nodig hebt ga het er dan bij huren. Kijk naar 2e hands spullen. Hier zit veel materiaal tussen van goede kwaliteit en je hebt vaak beter dan budget apparatuur voor een leuke prijs. Je kunt later uitbreiden op wat je nu aankoopt voor meer man als je wilt zodat je toch naar de toekomst kan kijken. En voor een drive-in heb je meer nodig dan alleen geluid. Dus je kunt niet al je geld alleen maar daar aan uitgeven of je moet (al) het licht willen huren in het begin.

----------


## DJEM

Kwam trouwens op de snuffelsite.. onder geluid, complete sets een complete drive-in tegen met alles erop en eraan.
Goed top 350w en sub (meen) 700w is niet alles maar past binnen budget 6000 euro... 

Mooi set om te beginnen draai een tijdje ermee.. vraag je som en zo spaar je vanzelf voor andere zwaardere speakers of kom je erachter dat het misschien toch niet je ding (helemaal) is....

----------


## djlaakie

Hallo,

Ik heb een leuk setje ( 2ehands ) gevonden op internet. Wie zou ik om advies mogen vragen via PM?

Groetjes,

Dj laakie

----------


## DJ.T

Waarom niet gewoon hier?
Beter heel veel ervaringen dan 1 lijkt mij?

----------


## moderator

Precies, en zeker na dat gegoochel met je budget lijkt het mij leuk om te laten zien dat je wel degelijk serieus bezig bent...staat dus los van wat je uit wil geven, maar be real: 3000 euro erbij toveren, dat lukt zelf deze regering niet :Wink:

----------


## djlaakie

Alles even weg gehaald. 

Ik heb me oogje ergens anders op laten vallen..

----------


## Klaaske

En moet er daar voor neer geteld worden ?

----------


## djlaakie

Niet meer dan 3000 euro.

Is dat te veel of niet?

Groetjes,

Dj Laakie

----------


## Klaaske

Ik zou nog even een ander mixertje + spelertje, en de topjes vervangen. Ook een ander meubeltje zou leuk zijn. 

Vul aub ook even al je gegevens in in je profiel [B)]

----------


## djlaakie

Ik ga de Behringer DX 1000 zo ie zo kopen.(2ehands)

Cd-spelers hou ik voorlopig gewoon.
En de tops ook. Die kan ik namelijk altijd nog veranderen.

Greets,

Dj Laakie

Ps. Waarom moet ik al me gegevens invullen?

----------


## DJ.T

Ik denk dat iemand je even wilde mailen  :Wink:

----------


## Klaaske

Omdat soms mensen contact met je op willen nemen ? Staat ook wat netter als je het gewoon invult e.d, Modjes e.d willen soms wel eens een mailtje sturen naar iemand.

----------


## djlaakie

Hoi,

Geregeld. Me e-mail adres staat er hoor.

Maar wat vinden jullie over het algemeen van dit setje?

Greets,

Dj Laakie

----------


## DJEM

Ten eerste; Het leek soms wat moeillijk om je iets aan verstand te brengen, maar kennelijk komt onze inbreng toch over!

Ten tweede: Knappe set, ik ken deze foto's toevallig, zijn van een van onze forumleden. Set schijnt zo samengesteld te zijn, dat je hem in zowel kleine als grote opstelling kan gebruiken en volgensmij kun je als beginner in de markt hier goed mee uit de voeten.

Rest de vraag, wat voor muziek moet hieruit komen?

Trouwens ik vind het wel een knap mengpaneeltje...

----------


## djlaakie

Muziek van allerlei soorten.

Dus van rustig tot af en toe een nummer hardcore

----------


## laserguy

Drieduizend euro voor de complete set?
Geen geld!

----------


## DJEM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door laserguy_
> 
> Drieduizend euro voor de complete set?
> Geen geld!



De set staat er ook al eventjes, kan me maar niet te binnen schieten bij welke forumlid ik deze foto's op de site heb zien staan.

Maar idd inpakken en meenemen.

----------


## djlaakie

Ok,

Maar is het in jullie ogen ook wat?

Dat is mijn vraag eigelijk.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Er zitten zeker een aantal zeer leuke spulletjes bij.
Ook omdat het een complete show is, ben je in principe direct klaar. Uiteraard kun je nog een paar dingetjes eruit gooien en een apparaat erbij zetten wat je zelf graag hebt (jij had het er al over de mixer door een dx1000 te vervangen gloof k). Zo kun je vrij vlot een nette show opbouwen!

Daarbij komt ook nog eens, dat dit nog niet eens duur is. Eerder een koopje!
Ga de spullen gewoon een keer van dichtbij kijken of zo en dan kun je zien of het iets voor jou is...

----------


## djlaakie

Inderdaad als ik het koop vervang ik zo ie zo de mixer in een DX 1000.

de cd-spelers hou ik voorlopig gewoon.

----------


## djlaakie

Ik heb inmiddels een oogje laten vallen op iets anders

----------


## DJ.T

Typisch beginners, als je nou gewoon nog niet weet wat je wilt, neem dan eens de tijd om je te orienteren voordat je een keus maakt!
Dit kan je een hoop ellende schelen en scheelt ons forummers tijd die we steken in het beantwoorden van jullie vragen over zal ik deze kopen of zal ik toch maar deze doen.

----------


## djlaakie

eigelijk zit ik te twijfelen.

Ik moet nu kijken wat me vader zegd.

Ik moet hem vragen wat hij vind.

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door vasco_
> ...bezint eer ge begint lijkt mij wel een verstandige keuze...



Ik zij het al eerder  :Wink:

----------


## LuPuS

Zet de set nog eens hier dat we hem allemaal nog even mogen beoordelen anders  :Smile:

----------


## DJEM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djlaakie_
> 
> eigelijk zit ik te twijfelen.
> 
> Ik moet nu kijken wat me vader zegd.
> 
> Ik moet hem vragen wat hij vind.



Kennelijk hebben wij toch iets van positieve invloed op deze persoon. Het lijkt wel een "klei clubje"[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## NiekR

Misschien kom ik een beetje met de deur in huis vallen, maar ik wil even aangeven hoe ik begonnen ben:

2 dap 2x15" kastjes met versterker en qua licht een 17W strobe(-je) met lichtorgel (zo'n 3-deleige knipperlamp).

Pas als je serieus geld gaat verdienen kun je dat uitbreiden, maar nooit met schulden beginnen! Als he dan verkeert uitpakt heb je een probleem... (maar ik dwaal af)

Een jaartje later heb ik de speakers geleidelijk aan vervangen door Eminence/Beyma en JBL componenten, zodat het rendement en de belastbaarheid flink omhoog gingen (van 450W max naar 1000W rms en van 97dB naar 104dB...).

Nu draai ik disco's met een Hughes&Kettner Linear Pro (2x3800W)speaker set en Carver versterkers. Ter uitbreiding heb ik hier dubbele 18" EV sublaagkasten bij voor binnen en voor buiten een 21" W-bin (per kant).

Wat ik hiermee wil aangeven is dat je niet groot hoeft te beginnen om te 'overleven'. In mijn tijd was de DAP apparatuur (eerlijk gezegd en achteraf) eigenlijk DRAP, maar tegenwoordig durf ik dat niet meer te beweren! Zoals mijn handtekening al aangeeft is prijs/kwaliteit zeker goed om mee te beginnen!
Succes en afwachtend op de link (die er niet meer stond; we zijn allemaal nieuwschierig hier),

Niek

----------


## djlaakie

ok,

Hier de link naar de eerste set:
http://home.wanadoo.nl/fam.van.klink/Groot/

Hier een lijstje er van:http://home.wanadoo.nl/fam.van.klink/lijst.html

Hier een link naar de tweede set. Die ik als laatste zag. 
http://groups.msn.com/place2fun/foto...ar.msnw?Page=1

Hier een lijstje er van:
http://www.marktplaats.nl/markt/muzi...s%3D50%26m%3D0

Graag jullie advies over beide setjes en welke jullie zouden kiezen en wat jullie er voor neer zouden leggen.

Groetjes,

Dj laakie

----------


## DJEM

Zou dan voor de eerste gaan, en die 3000 strak neerleggen. Dat is een prijs waar niet op kan onderhandellen.

Bij set 2 zit je met een versterker-mengpaneel en lage watts van je subs (400w).

----------


## djlaakie

Ik neem zo ie zo een ander mengpaneel dus dat is geen probleem.

Die subs kan ik voorlopig gebruiken. Ik kan later altijd zwaardere er bij kopen.

En bij de 2e zit een aanhanger is ook niet verkeer lijkt mij.

----------


## NiekR

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJEM_
> 
> Zou dan voor de eerste gaan, en die 3000 strak neerleggen. Dat is een prijs waar niet op kan onderhandellen.
> 
> Bij set 2 zit je met een versterker-mengpaneel en lage watts van je subs (400w).



Bij de eerste set is het vermogen van de sub wel in max power opgegeven! (dus 1200W max power)
Bij de tweede set is het rms vermogen weergegeven (dus 400W rms) van de sub.
Ik moet hier wel bij zeggen dat ik de nieuwe behringerserie wel goed vind klinken (voor het geld).

Maar het is sowieso moeilijk hier een goed oordeel over te geven:
Set 1 is erg mooi qua licht maar het geluid is minder,
Set 2 is minder qua licht, maar geluid is beter.

Jammer dat de hele set in 1 koop aangeboden wordt, anders zou je het een en ander kunnen combineren!

Weet je zeker dat je meteen een complete set wilt kopen? Je hebt natuurlijk wel meteen wat, maar het kost ook een flinke zak geld! En uiteraard (niet te vergeten) 2e hands...

Groeten,

Niek

----------


## djlaakie

Ok, dat is waar.

het liefst kocht ik het licht van Set1 en het geluid van Set2.

Dan heb ik een hele mooie compleete set.

Maarja helaas kan dat niet.

Ik moet het er nog even met me vader over hebben....

Jullie horen het wel van me.

Advies is nog steeds welkom.

Greets,

Dj Laakie

Owja ik heb er nog 1, maar daar zit ik HEEEEEELLL erg over te twijfelen ivm. de prijs.

http://www.marktplaats.nl/markt/muzi...s%3D50%26m%3D0

----------


## DJEM

Heb je iedergeval je goede mengpaneel weer. Begint bijna een quartet te worden.. "max ik van jou dan de behringer 1000?" "Is goed als ik van jou de....." :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djlaakie_
> 
> Owja ik heb er nog 1, maar daar zit ik HEEEEEELLL erg over te twijfelen ivm. de prijs.
> 
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/markt/muzi...s%3D50%26m%3D0



Er zitten iig een aantal zeer goede spullen bij (nu weet ik niet de staat). Als de prijs niet te veel stijgt, zou ik het er best voor over hebben als ik jou was. In principe heb je dan meteen een show met A-merken.  :Wink:

----------


## djlaakie

@ DJEM

Ik snap je niet helemaal..

@ JB 

Dat is waar maar toch..

Ik weet het echt niet. Dus jullie advies is meer dan welkom.

----------


## T-Nuzz

Iets wat ik vanaf het begin al niet begrijp. Je gaat met je budget van 2500 tot 6000 euro en dan wel een tweedehands DX 1000 willen kopen?

----------


## NiekR

Volgens mij is het probleem dat je te groot denkt of te ver vooruit wilt kijken. Je hoeft op jouw leeftijd niet meteen met een vette discoshow te beginnen. Ik ken er persoonlijk weinig die zo zijn begonnen...
Mij lijkt het verstandig als je gewoon 'klein' begint, met eigen spul. Je weet dan zeker dat het allemaal goed is en hoe het in elkaar zit.
2e hands spul lijkt wel leuk en aardig, maar je kunt je er flink in vergissen (niet alleen qua investering, maar ook onderhoud, vervoer, staat...).
Groet,

Niek

----------


## RDH

Ik vraag me sterk af eigenlijk, waar je als 16-jarige het geld vandaan haalt? Ik ben zelf op het moment 17 en ik zou niet in 1x zomaar 3000-6000 euro op tafel kunnen leggen voor een complete show! En vergeet niet, daar doe je echt wel even over voordat je het terug hebt. Het duurt echt wel even voordat mensen je kennen, en voordat je dus je opdrachten krijgt waar het geld mee binnen komt. Iedereen begint klein, in een huiskamertje voor 20 groep acht kinderen en krijgt daar 45 euro voor ofzoiets. Je kunt wel een geluidsset hebben waar je 600 man mee kan doen, maar krijg je zomaar een opdracht voor 600 man? Sterker nog, krijg je vaker een opdracht voor 600 man? Mijn advies dan ook, koop 2 goede topjes (leuke 15/1 combo, JBL ofzo) en een degelijke versterker. Doe dat netjes in kisten en koop een paar goede statiefjes voor de toppen. Koop verder een degelijke CD speler en een leuke mixer, verder dan nog 2 statiefjes parren met een T4 latje en een simpel DMX lichttafeltje. Hier kun je showtjes tot 100 man mee doen. Begrijp me niet verkeerd hoor, het is alleen opbouwende kritiek. Maar wat als mensen jou als DJ/entertainer niet zo leuk vinden? Of wat als jij toch niet blijkt te kunnen bereiken met het publiek wat je graag zou willen? Het lijkt me niet altijd een goed idee om meteen zo groot te beginnen, want in de eerste jaren gebruik je toch niet al je apparatuur. Dit is mijn visie op het verhaal...

succes!

Remco

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> K'zal jou eens een voorbeeldje geven :
> Ik werk met een EAW P.A. een goeie 6000 watt 4 subs en 4 tops
> daar haal ik geen 400 man mee , absoluut niet !
> prijs van dit geheel : +/- 17.000 euro incl. eindtrappen zonder mengtafel, zonder licht en zonder kabels !
> Zo weet je meteen dat je voor 4 à 5000 euro niet veel zal hebben 
> sis



wat voor eaw-set is dat wel niet dan????? 6000 watt, 2 tops, 2 subs per kant...dat bakt erop tog?

----------


## sis

4 x sb150 en 4 x jf 100 e
sis

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

He sis, klein setje dus...kd8 iets van KF750/850, werk k ook erg graag mee...heerlijk spul  :Big Grin: 
maar ja niet echt wat voor een drive-inn show haha

Groetjes R

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lightjockey_richie_
> 
> He sis, klein setje dus...kd8 iets van KF750/850, werk k ook erg graag mee...heerlijk spul 
> maar ja niet echt wat voor een drive-inn show haha
> 
> Groetjes R



Nee uiteraard is dit niet voor een DJ party's 
Maar ik ben muzikant en met zo'n setje kan ik al aardig weg
Versterkers zijn :
PLX 3002 - 2402 - powerlights 1.4 - 2 x en plx 1602 
Gaat heel lekker vooral met de originele processors van EAW MX 100 EN MX 250 
IK hoef geen superpower te hebben als het maar klinkt als een klok
sis

----------


## djsander44

Beste. 

Ik been pro Dj En heb veel ervaring met drive in shos enz 

Als je een goede drive in show wilt kan dat al onder de 2500 

Voor al u vragen graag contact opnemen...



Dj sander 


sander.acer@gmail.com

----------


## djsander44

Hoi DJ Laakie 


Ben dj en heb veel ervaring met drive in shows enz 

Ik weet wel een perfect setje onder de 2500 euro

Stel alle vragen ... wat heb je nodig en welk merk enz
Mail naar onderstaan email adres 

Dj sander 


sander.acer@gmail.com

----------


## Fridge

DJ Sander, het was vast  goed bedoeld, maar je reageert op een topic van 10 jaar oud. Ik denk dat DJ Laakie zelf z'n weg wel gevonden heeft onderhand.
Verder raad ik je af je email adres op deze manier te posten, dat levert erg veel spam in je mailbox op.

----------


## MusicXtra

DJLaakie is inmiddels denk ik met pensioen.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

